# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Χώρος-κρύο

## John2211

Καλησπέρα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εχω μια μικρή αποθηκουλα που ειναι οτι πρέπει να αφήσω μεσα τα καναρίνια ελεύθερα έχει και 1 παράθυρο οτι πρέπει..Αυτο που θελω να ρωτήσω ειναι επειδή εγω μένω στη Φλώρινα και εχει κρύο το χειμώνα αν αντέξουν εκει μεσα τα καναρίνια;;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A605FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Τα πουλάκια αν είναι προστατευμένα από τον αέρα, αντέχουν στις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες. Βέβαια μιλάμε για Φλώρινα. :Snowman3: 
Γνωρίζεις τη θερμοκρασία στην αποθήκη το χειμώνα;

----------


## John2211

Οχι δεν γνωρίζω αλλα ειναι κλειστή με τσιμέντο γύρω γύρω δεν έχει αέρα καθόλου εκτός αν τα εχω παλι μεσα στα κλουβιά και βαλω νάιλον θα εχω πάλι θεμα εκει μέσα? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A605FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Αν τα έχεις στην αποθήκη, δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται το νάυλον. Δεν προσφέρει κάτι.

----------


## John2211

Θα αντέξουν ομως στα -10? Η αποθήκη ειναι κλειστή απο παντου γύρω γύρω ειναι τείχος και στο ταβάνι ειναι και μικρη οτι πρέπει αλλα εδω στη Φλώρινα εχει πολύ κρύο.....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A605FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Καλησπέρα, Χριστός Ανέστη.
Από το κρύο δεν παθαίνουν τίποτα τα καναρίνια. Τη ζέστη να φοβάσαι. Το καλοκαίρι τι θερμοκρασίες έχεις εκεί; Μήπως έχει σκεπή με τσίγκια και βράσουν;
Για το κρύο, θυμάμαι πριν δύο τρία χρόνια που μιλούσα με παιδί στα Τρίκαλα, είχε - 20, κάθε πρωί έβρισκε τις ποτίστρες παγωμένες, αλλά τα πουλιά ήταν οκ. Αρκεί να μην τα χτυπάει παγωμένος αέρας, όπως λέει κι ο Ανδρέας. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasos666

δεν είναι όλα τα πουλιά ίδια,με τα παιδιά από τα Τρίκαλα κλπ δεν έχουν ιδέα και δεν αγαπάνε τα ζώα .Τα καναρίνια ανήκουν στην κατηγορία +5 εως +35 εαν ρωτάγατε τον γιατρό θα σας το έλεγε
Κυρίως οι αετοί αντέχουν χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες γιατι έχουν σύστημα με φλέβες στα πόδια   για να ζεσταίνονται

----------


## ndlns

Φίλε μου, μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο. Εγώ δεν είπα ότι πρέπει να πάμε τα πουλιά στην Αλάσκα. Είπα μόνο ότι αντέχουν. Και προφανώς μιλάμε για κάποιες δύσκολες μέρες...
Και πως κατάλαβες ότι δεν αγαπάνε τα πουλιά θα ήθελα να ήξερα; Αν δηλαδή έχει κάποιος εξωτερική εκτροφή και, για κάποιο λόγο πέσει τόσο πολύ η θερμοκρασία, πράγμα εξαιρετικά σπάνιο, τι πρέπει να κάνει; Δεν μιλάω για ένα ζευγάρι... Πάντως και να τα βάλεις μέσα, δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό. Έχουν συνηθίσει σε 0-4 βαθμούς τη νύχτα και θα τα πας στους 20+;
Όπως κι αν έχει, η αγάπη για τα πουλιά, προφανώς δεν φαίνεται από τον καιρό που κάνει... 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## John2211

Παιδια εγω ρώτησα για τις θερμοκρασίες γιατι εχω 5 πουλιά φέτος καθε χρόνο βγαζω και τα χαρίζω σε φιλους και ειναι πολλα να τα κρατάω μεσα στο σπιτι και στη Φλώρινα εχουμε πολυ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες φτάνει και -20 εδω μερικα βράδια τα αγαπώ τα καναρίνια και δεν 
μ αρέσει να τα ταλαιπωρώ και να βρώ κανένα ψόφιο.... απο το κρύο ...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A605FN μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ γι αυτό σου απάντησα. Προσωπικά, περισσότερο τα λυπάμαι το καλοκαίρι που βαράει για πολλές μέρες πολύ υψηλές θερμοκρασίες, παρά τον χειμώνα με δύο τρεις μέρες υπερβολική παγωνιά. Άλλωστε τους ενισχύεις το διαιτολόγιο τότε...
Τώρα, από εκεί και πέρα, ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος... 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Newone

Δεν θα το ρίσκαρα να αφήσω τα καναρίνια στους -10 για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Σε τέτοιες θερμοκρασίες θα έχεις θέμα και με το νερό τους

Σε καμία περίπτωση μη βάλεις τα καναρίνια στο σπίτι για λίγο, πχ 10-15 μέρες και τα ξαναβγάλεις στο κρύο

----------

